

What We Know About Evan Ratliff, So Far - edw519
http://www.wired.com/vanish/2009/08/what-we-know-about-evan-ratliff-so-far/

======
hughprime
While it might be a fun game (more fun for Evan than for the rest of us, I'm
sure) and I'm sure it's a great publicity stunt for Wired, I'm not sure what
it's supposed to prove.

Playing hide-and-seek with a vanishingly small number of Wired readers who
actually bothered to memorize what this guy looks like is very different from
playing hide-and-seek with the police.

~~~
ck113
I think it's interesting. Not so much the ultimate question of whether they
can find him, but rather the things we learn along the way about exactly how
much a reader base with no special (e.g., law enforcement) privileges can dig
up about someone they've never met. Not just general character facts about him
(he's left handed), but also time- and date-stamped activities (he took a
picture of his cat at this time and this place).

It would be a lot more interesting if each bullet point of information came
with a link to a 'trail' describing how that factoid was uncovered. (For
example, I'd be particularly interested in learning how we know about his ATM
activity. Assuming no one got a court order, how we anyone get access to that
info?)

~~~
smokey_the_bear
he gave his editor access to his bank accounts before he left, and the editor
has been posting data dumps regularly to the wired site.

------
oldgregg
Surely someone who works at facebook/flickr/google/at&t can pinch his access
logs...

~~~
sireat
He is using TOR for computer access, which is supposed to make it hard to
determine point of entry(IP).

